
Seth's Blog: Jumping the gun - Shamiq
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/01/jumping-the-gun.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
netcan
Seth gets a lot of flak, especially an HN. I understand the reasons, I think,
though I don't entirely agree.

In any case, I think he's right on the dot here. He's positioned himself to be
excited by potential overturning of any status quo in his sphere. If Apple
releases something that results in a medium, he wants to explore what that
means.

------
tvon
Closing comment is the money quote. I guess he isn't burning any bridges.

------
josh33
Wow, the gun jumped twice in one day by two separate individuals... I really
hope this is just controlled leakage by apple. Otherwise the Gustapo are on
their way...

